# Finaly somegood topwater action



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

Been a very dry September early October for most everyone we know.
Yesterday Joe and I stumbled unto a good school of trout.
All caught on tops. Been doing a lot of wading and mostly catching reds.
It felt good to snag some trout.

I used to post under Mullet for years but was knocked out of the site when it got hacked. It's been a few years since I have posted anything.

Forgot to take a foot shot....


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Nice catch. Great to see you back on the board.


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Welcome back, I use to look forward to your reports.


----------



## Shoalwater63 (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow, great catch. What were they hitting.


----------



## Larry S (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice catch, I have been waiting for it to turn on also. I had to reregister also after the hack because of the old email address thing.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice!!! Been waiting myself for topwater bite.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Very nice. Some of those trout are pretty thick already.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Mullet, good to see you back here. I thought about you recently and wondered where you were and if you were still working those tops...glad to see you are !

Bo


----------



## FishinGeezer (Jun 17, 2016)

*Welcome Back*

Jay-

Good to see you're whacking the trout- again. Been a while. I don't post hardly ever, either. But in my case, it's because I'm not fishing much- and don't catch much when I do.

Keep us informed of your fishing/catching exploits. It's good to see someone is catching the fish.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

WTG Jay ! Great report.. Enjoy some Ce-vee-chee


----------

